# Orlando Threatened by Hurricane?



## gnipgnop (Sep 24, 2022)

We are to arrive in Orlando on Monday.  Weather reports show hurricane Ian to hit all of Florida.  We have Air fare, resort, Car, plus hotel for one extra night.  I'm so frustrated and I'm not sure what to do.  Do I cancel everything (did not accept insurance) for resort.   Is anyone else heading to Orlando?  What are you going to do?  This is a very long overdue vacation for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2022)

I would go. Since everything is paid and you didn't insure it, consider it an adventure. If the storm hits, it'll mess up a day or so's activities, but Orlando isn't coastal 3rd world. You won't wash away.

Good Luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2022)

Yeah a day or so will be a washout but the trip will be fine otherwise. Come and join the party!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2022)

Orlando is a fair ways inland. The Weather Channel's 10-day forecast is showing rain for a bit, but otherwise, no dire predictions.  I agree with the others - go.  If nothing else, consider how much less crowded the Parks will be. 

We were at WDW in May of 2009, and it was raining cats and dogs most of the whole time we were there.  We did the Park with umbrellas.  It was great - the crowds were way down. I'd do it again.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

gnipgnop said:


> We are to arrive in Orlando on Monday.  Weather reports show hurricane Ian to hit all of Florida.  We have Air fare, resort, Car, plus hotel for one extra night.  I'm so frustrated and I'm not sure what to do.  Do I cancel everything (did not accept insurance) for resort.   Is anyone else heading to Orlando?  What are you going to do?  This is a very long overdue vacation for us.



We were supposed to go to Miami today. I found out about the hurricane right before we fell asleep. I decided to cancel because it would be hard and possibly dangerous to drive during a hurricane or tropical storm. I am from Miami and I know how challenging this is. Everyone is told to stay home during hurricanes and severe tropical storms. I also did not want to get stuck in Miami if planes started to get cancelled.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2022)

with the latest reports, gulf coast of florida is likely going to be super wet by the middle/end of next week.  

we are all keeping a close eye on the regular path prediction updates!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 24, 2022)

I would be contacting the resort to ask what their policies are regarding hurricanes and cancellations. And I’d be looking at transportation options, too, e.g., airlines may start canceling flights or offering changes, gas pumps might not work. Even as far inland as Orlando is, if winds are strong enough, power lines could be down and trees could obstruct roadways, making travel difficult. Guests might be able to stay at the resort but staff might not be able to get there and/or power might be out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2022)

sunday night should really give you a much better picture of where this thing truly will hit and how strong itll be.  hopefully that gives you enough time to decide to cancel your flight on monday or not!

will say that the last few updates have pushed it a bit further west....which is good for central and east florida....but I think everyone expects some major changes over the next 24 hours or so as it goes from a small 45mph wind storm....to a predicted major hurricane.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

@gnipgnop Agree with @TheHolleys87  You should call directly and ask if they will at least do a credit since a hurricane is approaching and most of Florida is under a state of emergency declared by the Governor.

I got a credit for my airfare since I purchased seats with extra leg room, which is a higher category. I never do a higher category so that was a positive. Basic economy is non-refundable and non-changeable but maybe they will give you a credit under the circumstances. I was able to cancel one of my hotels without a penalty since I was still in the cancellation window. Marriott waived the cancellation fee on the second one, which would have been 2 nights @ cash rate. I had to call Marriott directly since the website would have charged my credit card. Need to call Chase regarding the rental car but it was only $376 for a week so not a biggie if I lose it.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

@gnipgnop 

Update: I got refunds for everything, including any payments by cash or points and waivers of cancellation fees, due to state of emergency due to hurricane. The only thing was credit for airline but not sure if I will call since I can use the credit to go to Marco Island in June. If Orlando has the same warnings, they will all refund or credit you.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

Update: Governor of Florida expanded state of emergency to all Florida counties, up from 22 counties. He said even if it hits as a tropical storm, it will create problems for the entire state.









						DeSantis expands state of emergency to all of Florida for Tropical Storm Ian
					

Gov. Ron DeSantis expanded the state of emergency for Tropical Storm Ian to the entire state of Florida Saturday.




					www.wfla.com
				




TAMPA, Fla. (WFLA) — Gov. Ron DeSantis expanded the state of emergency for Tropical Storm Ian to the entire state of Florida Saturday.

An amended executive order was sent out Saturday afternoon — stating that with Ian’s increase in strength and potential threat, all of Florida would now be covered.

“The threat posed by Tropical Storm Ian requires that timely precautions are taken to protect the communities, infrastructure, and general welfare of Florida,” the statement from the governor’s office reads….









						Hurricane Ian churns toward Florida, with "rapid strengthening" expected in coming days
					

Governor Ron DeSantis has declared a state of emergency for the whole state, which is at risk of major flash flooding this week.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Tropical Storm Ian is expected to "rapidly strengthen" this weekend and could hit Florida early next week as a major hurricane, according to forecasters. Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has declared a state of emergency.…


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

@gnipgnop With state of emergency and impending hurricane, you should definitely get refunds and/or credits. Let us know what happens.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> @gnipgnop With state of emergency and impending hurricane, you should definitely get refunds and/or credits. Let us know what happens.


When the Governor of Florida declared a state of emergency with a pending hurricane, your travel insurance should give you a credit on your CC's. IMHO.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

Tropical Storm Ian forecast to reach Category 4 strength as it tracks toward Florida | CNN
					

Tropical Storm Ian, the ninth named storm of the 2022 Atlantic hurricane season is forecast to reach up to Category 4 hurricane strength before hitting Florida next week. If it does, it will be the first major hurricane to impact the state since 2018.




					www.cnn.com
				




… If it strengthens to a Category 3 or higher before reaching Florida, it would be the first major hurricane to make landfall there since Hurricane Michael in 2018, which was a monster Category 5 storm when it collided with the Florida panhandle. Michael also underwent rapid intensification before it made landfall, a phenomenon which has been made more likely as ocean temperatures warm due to the climate crisis...


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2022)

3rd straight update shift to the west....


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2022)

Orlando is where evacuees from the coast and the Key's go for safety.  There may be some debris and pool  screens taken down, but no major risk to persons or property.

The NHC track suggests the storm will arrive [Thursday AM], so WDW may close [Thursday]. They'll issue a PR shortly. Also, MCO may suspend operations for a few hours. So far, they're just delaying Terminal C opening.

Your resort and airline may offer you credits, but maybe not quite this early.
IME, HGVC is very accommodating to its members when travel is impeded.
They waived cancellation penalties and gave a credit for reservation fees.
.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Orlando is where evacuees from the coast and the Key's go for safety.  There may be some debris and pool  screens taken down, but no major risk to persons or property.
> 
> The NHC track suggests that TS winds will arrive Wednesday, so WDW may close for the day. They'll issue a PR shortly. Also, MCO may suspend operations for a few hours. So far, they're just delaying Terminal C opening.
> 
> ...



I was able to get refunds now due to Governor’s declaration of state of emergency. I would recommend OP calls and gives that reason. If the hurricane and tropical storm is not that bad, then the travel companies might say no but who knows.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2022)

Walt Disney, many,many,many years ago selected Orlando because their chances to be hit by a major hurricane was very slim.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Walt Disney, many,many,many years ago selected Orlando because their chances to be hit by a major hurricane was very slim.



Walt wasn't around for climate change, either.

Being from the Keys, I have a very cavalier attitude about hurricanes. I never once evacuated. Furthermore, I have friends who evacuated for Andrew and ended up in Homestead, right in the path of the worst of the storm. The fact that they don't let residents back in until some suit says it's OK to return made leaving an even worse deal.

That being said, it doesn't have to be a direct hit to be a royal pain for a visitor. Orlando is probably going to have buckets dumped on them from Thurs-Sat.

The only thing I can add is that if you have access to the Weather Channel, turn it off and leave it off. They're a joke. I have personally seen Weather Channel "reporters" broadcasting from Key West with the kind of fan used by flood damage mitigators. My friend Raggs once mooned them on a live feed. (Raggs is no longer with us, sadly.)

If it was me, I wouldn't be going to Orlando in the first place. But if I was going to Orlando this week, I'd still go. Nothing horrible is going to happen. Furthermore, the three days before a hurricane are the most glorious days we get in Florida. All the moisture is gone. And it's going to be hot, dry and breezy. Just be prepared for a total washout from Thurs-Sat.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

I grew up in South Florida and lived there until 1988 and from 1996-2000. I was on my way to Miami today and cancelled last night  and got refunds and credits on everything.

Given my personal experience, I just would not waste a week of my life flying into an uncertain situation that could be a disaster. 

IMHO, best case for Florida is really bad rain and thunderstorms, some flight cancellations and a turn west (then bad for places like Louisiana and Texas). Worst case is Hurricane Ian strengthening into category 3 or 4 (some are saying cat 4 is now possible) and hitting the west coast of Florida with the entire state in the cone as well as airline chaos and getting stuck in Florida beyond the dates of the original planned vacation.

The reality (I pray) might be best case, or somewhere in between my two scenarios, but who knows. I am not wishing a disaster on anyone especially my family and friends in Florida. Maybe Orlando will be just fine but who knows.

Hurricane Andrew really freaked people out in Miami who lived through it. My mother lives in Kendall and her home was completely destroyed. My mother, her husband, my sister in law and my newborn nephew were in the house when it happened. My mother was having panic attacks and gasping for air. They were there as windows were being shattered. They thought they would certainly die. It is a miracle they survived. They said an umbrella flew open outside and blocked the french doors in that one remaining room. They said they were running from room to room as the windows blew out one by one. My brother was a police man, who was working that night, said he came in screaming because he saw how destroyed the outside of the home was. He was thinking they were injured or dead and was happy to find them alive and healthy. But just imagine the fear he felt upon driving up.

My father, grandmother and other family members were further north in Miami. My father said he never wanted to live through a hurricane like Andrew again. Even not being in the eye of the storm was really scary and they thought they were going to die too.

Then my father moved to inland Naples. Before he moved, he said there are never hurricanes that hit Naples. Well, we all know about Hurricane Irma, the hurricane that would never hit Naples! Once again, he was in his home during the hurricane thinking he was safe. He said once again it was one of the most scary experiences of his life. He sent me photos afterwards and his home was completely surrounded by water and his roof had major damage, like all roofs during hurricanes. It took months for the water to recede and get the home fixed.

My uncle much further north of Naples on the west coast of Florida lived through two other cat 4/5 hurricanes. The same hurricanes that they used to say never hit the west coast of Florida. He also is a Miami transplant who retired on the West coast of FL.

Okay so for folks who say they have been through many hurricanes and it is no big deal, it makes me wonder why they are so casual about the risks. I assume they have not had experiences like my family. 

For this reason, I steer clear of Florida and the Caribbean during hurricane season. I never make plans during hurricane season to visit Florida or the Caribbean. I made these plans for my great aunt’s 89th birthday next week. I figured what are my chances of a hurricane that week out of the entire season. I jinxed us because I kept telling my aunt we are going no matter what barring a hurricane. Ha ha, LOL.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I grew up in South Florida and lived there until 1988 and from 1996-2000. I was on my way to Miami today and cancelled last night and got refunds and credits on everything.


Miami and Orlando would fare completely differently under hurricane situations. It is comparing apples to oranges. Orlando will perhaps see at most some heavy winds with rain and downed trees. Perhaps localized flooding and maybe some areas without power. The brunt of the storm will be along the coast, where ever it makes landfall. Looking at the cone after each update, it seems to  track more and more west each time. We are actually in Orlando now and plan to stay here instead of driving home to Jacksonville.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 24, 2022)

Hurricanes can bring a bit of adventure to timesharing.  Years ago, I had an RCI exchange to Guadeloupe, French West Indies.  A hurricane that was forecast to curve off to the North instead brushed the island, and I had to spend one night in a hurricane shelter at a school.  After that, the rest of the trip was fine.  I was single at the time and met a French girl at the hurricane shelter who was making a graduation trip for her law school graduation and we dated the rest of my trip.  My stay got extended an extra four days because on the day I was supposed to fly back, the hurricane was near Miami, and the airport closed.  Air France put me on a flight four days later at no extra charge and since the resort had no incoming guests, they allowed those of us whose departure was delayed by the hurricane to stay in our units at no extra charge.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 24, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Okay so for folks who say they have been through many hurricanes and it is no big deal, it makes me wonder why they are so casual about the risks. I assume they have not had experiences like my family.



Hurricanes ARE a big deal. But nothing is going to hit Orlando with enough force to knock down resorts. Hurricanes get chewed up quick after landfall -- and tropical storms are no big deal. 

Hurricanes are a big deal in small flat coastal areas with no place to evacuate to. That being said, they're not as big a deal as what the Weather Channel makes them out to be. Those guys are beating a fear drum, in the hopes they will ensnare the gullible in order to sell pharmaceutical advertisements. I wish Raggs was still alive to keep mooning the country when the Weather Channel camps out at the LaConcha hotel.

I've lived through everything from Floyd to Wilma. Wilma was the worst. We lost our car to storm surge. 

If someone offered to teleport me to Key West right now, I'd go. I'd eat at El Siboney and order a bunch of Chicken at Dion's. And I'd buy a case of red wine because that's still good when the power goes out. I've been through so many of these, what's one more? I'd have three glorious days before the weather turns. Maybe I'd even get some fishing in. 

And if Ian turns into a monster and scours my home town off the map, people are more than welcome to reply here with "told-ya-so." There is risk. But I consider it acceptable risk. 

It's kind of like when Kilauea goes into "heavy flow overdrive" and half my friends lose their damned minds. My phone rings off the hook at 2am because they don't understand time zones, or gravity.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Miami and Orlando would fare completely differently under hurricane situations. It is comparing apples to oranges. Orlando will perhaps see at most some heavy winds with rain and downed trees. Perhaps localized flooding and maybe some areas without power. The brunt of the storm will be along the coast, where ever it makes landfall. Looking at the cone after each update, it seems to  track more and more west each time. We are actually in Orlando now and plan to stay here instead of driving home to Jacksonville.



I agree with you. I am not comparing Miami and Orlando. Just saying I would not waste a week of my life anywhere in Florida when a hurricane is forecast to hit.

I think the similarity in my comments between my situation and her situation is that in neither one of our cases are we flying into a city forecasted to get hit. My concerns are the heavy rain and wind, dangerous driving conditions and flight cancellations. In both of our cases, these are potentially likely results if Ian hits the west coast of FL. 

It sounds like some people do not care about this kind of stuff but I am getting too old and I have kids who will be bored silly if we got stuck in our tiny hotel room with no kitchen at the Ritz Carlton Key Biscayne! Ha ha, I am sure other people would say teleport me there, I will take that risk anytime!

I think not that long ago, Orlando had some issues due to extreme weather conditions when another hurricane hit Florida. I remember hearing something about Orlando and being really surprised. I do not remember what it was. People used to say hurricanes did not hit Collier County but that has changed. 

Again, I in no way think a hurricane is going to directly hit Orlando since it is in the middle of the peninsula. But it is a peninsula and only about 160 miles wide, which means only 80 miles on either side from the ocean.

Below is some information about Hurricane Charley and how it impacted Orlando and how it could possibly (not definitely or even close) be like Ian. I am sure these forecasts for Orlando are overblown but I still would not waste my time going anywhere in Florida and worrying about whether I could get home for school and work. Also it will ruin a vacation even if it does not directly pass over Orlando or Miami.









						Hurricane Ian's projected path across Florida appears similar to 2004's Hurricane Charley
					

At the time, Charley was also one of the strongest hurricanes ever to strike the United States, making landfall in Southwest Florida as a major Category 4 hurricane.




					www.fox35orlando.com
				




If Ian hits Florida hard, flights will be canceled and she will be stuck in Orlando or I might have gotten stuck in Miami. I would cancel even if I were going to Orlando. I can’t see worrying about not getting home due to flight cancellations.

We were close to going today since there is no problem right now and nothing serious being forecast for Miami. But then I said I do not want to get stuck anywhere after this blows over due to flight cancellations or stuck in a hotel room if there is too much rain and wind to drive to see my family. I really did consider the possibility that it might be no big deal in Miami since it is not forecast to hit Miami. But even a tropical storm ruins a vacation and causes flight cancellations.

Putting all my worries aside, I hope that none of my fears come even close to being true. I am hoping next week I will be kicking myself for staying home! I hope if she decides to go to Orlando, that she has a wonderful time and enjoys the trip just as she has envisioned.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 24, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Hurricanes ARE a big deal. But nothing is going to hit Orlando with enough force to knock down resorts. Hurricanes get chewed up quick after landfall -- and tropical storms are no big deal.
> 
> Hurricanes are a big deal in small flat coastal areas with no place to evacuate to. That being said, they're not as big a deal as what the Weather Channel makes them out to be. Those guys are beating a fear drum, in the hopes they will ensnare the gullible in order to sell pharmaceutical advertisements. I wish Raggs was still alive to keep mooning the country when the Weather Channel camps out at the LaConcha hotel.
> 
> ...



I never worry about hurricanes in Hawaii or the west coast of Mexico - some of my common vacation destinations. I would never think twice about avoiding those locations due to hurricane concerns.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2022)

By saying a hurricane is managable in Orlando, I'm not suggesting that its not a big deal. But if you act smart and respect it, you'll likely find it mostly an inconvenience. In Orlando, life returns to normal fairly quickly.

WDW has only closed 8 times due to hurricanes since it opened in 1971 (50+ years ago). Most of those were for one and a half days. Only once did it close for two full days. Source: insidethemagic.net


----------



## rjwehr (Sep 25, 2022)

I've found that this site makes it easy to keep tabs on what's happening with active hurricanes.




__





						Hurricane Tracking and Hurricane coverage from MyFoxHurricane.com | Powered by FOX 13 News and the FOX Network
					






					www.myfoxhurricane.com


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 25, 2022)

I suggest going directly to the source: The National Hurricane Center.
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml

For Ian, specifically...


			POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE KARL
		


.


----------



## Brett (Sep 25, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> I suggest going directly to the source: The National Hurricane Center.
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml
> 
> For Ian, specifically...
> ...




Orlando is still in the "cone of uncertainty" but the hurricane's eye appears to be headed for the panhandle


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 25, 2022)

Just got two of these emails from American. Sort of odd I got these after I already canceled. It just shows they are being flexible with everyone, which is good. Getting stuck in FL due to flight cancellations was one of my biggest concerns, so this was one of several reasons we canceled the trip.

————

Important information

Tropical Storm Ian, which may impact portions of the Caribbean and Florida, could affect your upcoming travel with American Airlines. At this time, there is no change in your flight plans. However, to better accommodate customers, American is offering additional flexibility that may allow you to adjust your travel plans without a fee.
 
Visit aa.com/travelalerts for details. You can change your flights on aa.com by retrieving your reservation. If you booked your flight through a travel agency or website other than aa.com, a representative from that company will be able to assist you with changes.

Thank you for choosing American Airlines.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2022)

ONE of the models is likely to be right eventually!   however the fact that the "possible cone of influence" is 300 or so miles wide its not terribly helpful to identify what area within that cone is going to be impacted more than any other.

at this point there is an equal chance its going to hit anywhere along the gulf coast of Florida as all the "models" are simply reacting to the data input into them...many of which are estimations and predictions on what the large frontal system is going to do as it moves across the country.

could turn it more east...could let it keep going further north...blah blah blah.

heck at this point the storm is only cranking out 50mph winds.  exponential change is expected over the next day or so (although they predicted that yesterday too).


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 25, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> ONE of the models is likely to be right eventually!   however the fact that the "possible cone of influence" is 300 or so miles wide its not terribly helpful to identify what area within that cone is going to be impacted more than any other.
> 
> at this point there is an equal chance its going to hit anywhere along the gulf coast of Florida as all the "models" are simply reacting to the data input into them...many of which are estimations and predictions on what the large frontal system is going to do as it moves across the country.
> 
> ...



I agree it could hit anywhere. Seems like it will hit somewhere in FL. The Panhandle and west coast of FL have had it hard in recent years. Miami has been pretty lucky recently but who knows what the future holds. Hope it holds nothing major. I really feel bad for Puerto Rico. Glad this one will not hit them.

BTW, my daughter and I have come down with colds. Between the hurricane and feeling sick, I am glad we stayed home.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2022)

11am NHC update shows landfall expected somewhere between mobile alabama and naples florida...sometime between thursday and friday!





just important to note that the major prediction algorithms/etc are still WIDELY apart at this point for landfall predictions, and its no real surprise the NHC prediction cone covers them all.  many folks get far too focused on the line in the center!

super helpful, next major update on the tracks wont come till 5pm


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, my daughter and I have come down with colds. Between the hurricane and feeling sick, I am glad we stayed home.



Just for the heck of it, do a Covid test.  I also "came down with a cold" in June. My face was an absolute faucet - I didn't remember ever having so much liquid coming out of my nose. No fever, body aches, loss of appetite, or tiredness - just a nonstop waterworks in my face.  Took a Covid test, and it was positive.  Saw my doctor and got meds for it, and was over the symptoms within a few days. But it was ten more days before I finally tested negative again.

Dave


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 25, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Just for the heck of it, do a Covid test.  I also "came down with a cold" in June. My face was an absolute faucet - I didn't remember ever having so much liquid coming out of my nose. No fever, body aches, loss of appetite, or tiredness - just a nonstop waterworks in my face.  Took a Covid test, and it was positive.  Saw my doctor and got meds for it, and was over the symptoms within a few days. But it was ten more days before I finally tested negative again.
> 
> Dave



We did a Covid test and it was negative.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 25, 2022)

Watching this too, we are headed to Orlando to go to D23 event for Epcots 40th Bday on Saturday.   We fly in Friday night.   Think our timing is good, that all should have passed by then, just hoping my flights are messed up because there are no other flight options I would take Friday night.  need to be there Saturday at 7:30am.

I don't mean to bring up the Covid thing here....so I will make a post in Covid forum regarding our recent run in the house.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 25, 2022)

And, may I also add, If you need to huncker down for any reason (weather, illness, etc) while on vacation.   It is SO MUCH better to do in a timeshare than a regular hotel room!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2022)

starting to narrow a bit with the latest models!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 25, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> starting to narrow a bit with the latest models!



I don't trust those spaghetti maps more than a couple days out. It's better than nothing, of course. But the best strategy is have your plan in place long before summer. And then work your plan -- plywood, charged batteries for cordless tools, expensive stuff up off the floor, a freezer full of ice bottles (not cube ice -- waste of space), coolers, flashlights, camp stoves, lanterns, the works.

People who have experience camping have a big leg up. When Georges ruined our water supply, we were at least able to flush our toilets because we had rain barrels under the downspouts. Cover after the storm to guard against mosquitoes. And quality of life goes WAY up compared to the family that can't flush a toilet.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 25, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> We did a Covid test and it was negative.



If you did an antigen test, it could well be a false negative. Ours was.
We followed up with a PCR test (via Walgreens), and tested positive.
<YMMV>.

In any event, smart to avoid unnecessary stress from travel.
.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 26, 2022)

Southwest is allowing flight changes now for FL locations.   For flights from Sunday (yesterday) to Friday.   
For those of you that are still planning on going and have SW tix especially early in the week, take advantage you may be able to get a better flight option for no extra cost.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 26, 2022)

Just so anyone is aware. We have a Friday check in with an RCI Exchange at DVC. They are not allowing any changes/modifications beyond the "Standard" cancellation policy at this time.. 
So frustrating the lack of customer service with travel companies these days..


----------



## mdurette (Sep 26, 2022)

Soccer Canada said:


> Just so anyone is aware. We have a Friday check in with an RCI Exchange at DVC. They are not allowing any changes/modifications beyond the "Standard" cancellation policy at this time..
> So frustrating the lack of customer service with travel companies these days..



Hopefully by Friday it will be gone.   Can you change your flights to Saturday right now?   Or, book back up refundable flights on another airline for Saturday?    Best to just miss a day than cancel the entire week maybe????


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I don't trust those spaghetti maps more than a couple days out. It's better than nothing, of course. But the best strategy is have your plan in place long before summer. And then work your plan -- plywood, charged batteries for cordless tools, expensive stuff up off the floor, a freezer full of ice bottles (not cube ice -- waste of space), coolers, flashlights, camp stoves, lanterns, the works.
> 
> People who have experience camping have a big leg up. When Georges ruined our water supply, we were at least able to flush our toilets because we had rain barrels under the downspouts. Cover after the storm to guard against mosquitoes. And quality of life goes WAY up compared to the family that can't flush a toilet.


id agree, however I dont think at this point its going to vary wildly and say...completely miss the florida gulf coast or anything.

more than a week out however, is very much like picking your final 4 tournament sheet in march!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

last update this morning had slowed it WAY down and not putting landfall until friday.   

even if its just skirting up the gulf coast, id expect major airports to close or at the very least result in some major disruptions/delays!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2022)

My best friend who lives on Merritt Island, close to Kennedy Space Center, is in the midst of hurricane prep.  She told me that NASA was moving Artemis back to the VAB.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> id agree, however I dont think at this point its going to vary wildly and say...completely miss the florida gulf coast or anything.
> 
> more than a week out however, is very much like picking your final 4 tournament sheet in march!



Isn’t it is supposed to make landfall in Florida by mid week? That is just a couple of days away. Of course, it could turn at any point but it sounds like no matter what, the western side of FL and the Panhandle will feel its brunt.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

Luanne said:


> My best friend who lives on Merritt Island, close to Kennedy Space Center, is in the midst of hurricane prep.  She told me that NASA was moving Artemis back to the VAB.



That’s the Atlantic/East side. Folks on TUG said it would not hit Orlando so I assume with that logic it would certainly not hit the East coast. Is she concerned it could hit her or is she just concerned about heavy winds and possible flooding? 

Frankly, I would be doing what she is doing if I lived in Florida right now. We canceled our trip to Miami and it is not forecast to hit Miami.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> last update this morning had slowed it WAY down and not putting landfall until friday.
> 
> even if its just skirting up the gulf coast, id expect major airports to close or at the very least result in some major disruptions/delays!



I agree about the major disruptions to flights in the entire state and any flights going through anyplace in Florida. Backups on one part of the state affect other parts of the state. That was a major reason we canceled Miami. 

We would have gotten there okay last Saturday, but we might have gotten stuck there past next Saturday and missed more school and work. With the girls out of school for 5 days, we could not afford any more days. As it is, they have tests this week so I am actually glad they are going to school this week instead of a week in Miami.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> That’s the Atlantic/East side. Folks on TUG said it would not hit Orlando so I assume with that logic it would certainly not hit the East coast. Is she concerned it could hit her or is she just concerned about heavy winds and possible flooding?
> 
> Frankly, I would be doing what she is doing if I lived in Florida right now. We canceled our trip to Miami and it is not forecast to hit Miami.


I understand they are on the opposite coast of where Ian is supposed to land.  I was just mentioning this to show the precautions that most of the state is taking just in case.  This is the friend whose daughter works at KSC and gets all of the official government information.  My friend said she just does what her daughter tells her to do.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> last update this morning had slowed it WAY down and not putting landfall until friday.



"Slowed way down" is NEVER good.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I understand they are on the opposite coast of where Ian is supposed to land.  I was just mentioning this to show the precautions that most of the state is taking just in case.  This is the friend whose daughter works at KSC and gets all of the official government information.  My friend said she just does what her daughter tells her to do.



Yes that is exactly what I think. My father in South Florida just told me “yes it is going to be bad.”


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> "Slowed way down" is NEVER good.



When it gets over warm water, then it turns into a hurricane.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 26, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Hopefully by Friday it will be gone.   Can you change your flights to Saturday right now?   Or, book back up refundable flights on another airline for Saturday?    Best to just miss a day than cancel the entire week maybe????


Currently on Hour 3 on hold with Air Canada to try and see what can be done... Can't change it online for whatever reason..


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I agree about the major disruptions to flights in the entire state and any flights going through anyplace in Florida. Backups on one part of the state affect other parts of the state. That was a major reason we canceled Miami.
> 
> We would have gotten there okay last Saturday, but we might have gotten stuck there past next Saturday and missed more school and work. With the girls out of school for 5 days, we could not afford any more days. As it is, they have tests this week so I am actually glad they are going to school this week instead of a week in Miami.


Weather related delays and cancellations will probably impact a lof of flights along the entire east coast. That flight our of Cincinnati may be dependant on the flight out of Tampa. Flight delays and cancellations won't be limited to just Florida.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Yes that is exactly what I think. My father in South Florida just told me “yes it is going to be bad.”


At this point, South Florida will probably see very little impact. The biggest area of concern for storm related damage is Tampa Bay area.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 26, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> That’s the Atlantic/East side. Folks on TUG said it would not hit Orlando so I assume with that logic it would certainly not hit the East coast. Is she concerned it could hit her or is she just concerned about heavy winds and possible flooding?
> 
> Frankly, I would be doing what she is doing if I lived in Florida right now. We canceled our trip to Miami and it is not forecast to hit Miami.


Even if the eye of the storm doesn’t hit Orlando directly, high winds can extend outward for many miles and down trees and power lines, take roofs off, and otherwise cause serious damage. Heavy rains can extend out many miles, too, and cause localized flooding. Unless the path of the eye veers much farther east than currently forecast, Orlando will be on the “dirty side,” getting the worst of the winds and rain as the hurricane passes by.

The forecast cone can be misleading in that it’s easy to think that it shows the size of the storm, when actually it shows the possible path of the eye of the storm. The 2 PM map from the National Hurricane Center shows the eye just offshore of Tampa around 8 AM Thursday, but the edges of the cone indicate that the eye could be anywhere from south of Panama City Beach to over Orlando at that time.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 26, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Even if the eye of the storm doesn’t hit Orlando directly, high winds can extend outward for many miles and down trees and power lines, take roofs off, and otherwise cause serious damage.



Until it gets about 20 miles over land. Then it dies in a big, big hurry. As @Talent312 mentioned above, Disneyworld has only closed a handful of times due to hurricanes. And the longest ever closure was two days. It would take a perfect storm that hits the coast at Cat5 and moves STRAIGHT to Kissimmee to really do much damage. (Where ever it first landed would be scoured off the map.)


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

Just read this in New York Times:
Governor DeSantis said on Monday that the east coast of Florida could also have impacts from the anticipated 500-mile wide storm, with possible flooding. “This has really developed into a big storm,” he said at a briefing.



			https://www.nytimes.com/article/tropical-storm-ian-hurricane.html


----------



## amycurl (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes, a slow moving hurricane is waaay worse than a fast moving one; at that point, it's about flooding and rainfall totals, not wind damage. See also: Florence and Matthew in NC.
Four years later, thousands of residents whose homes are way more than 20 miles inland in NC are still waiting for their houses to be rebuilt after Matthew.....


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 26, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Until it gets about 20 miles over land. Then it dies in a big, big hurry. As @Talent312 mentioned above, Disneyworld has only closed a handful of times due to hurricanes. And the longest ever closure was two days. It would take a perfect storm that hits the coast at Cat5 and moves STRAIGHT to Kissimmee to really do much damage. (Where ever it first landed would be scoured off the map.)


Being a veteran of multiple Gulf Coast hurricanes going back to Betsy, I agree that hurricanes weaken once they move on land. They can still be strong enough miles inland to down power lines and dump high volumes of rain and otherwise wreak significant damage. I wouldn’t be worried about WDW closing. I’d be concerned about effects outside the WDW bubble - power being out so gas pumps aren’t operating being one of them.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> last update this morning had slowed it WAY down and not putting landfall until friday.
> 
> even if its just skirting up the gulf coast, id expect major airports to close or at the very least result in some major disruptions/delays!




not showing Friday anymore.   According ot the latest tomorrow/Wednesday.


----------



## Cornell (Sep 26, 2022)

My daughter goes to college in Daytona Beach.  Atlantic side.  Her college has not yet closed the school or requiring evacuation but have communicated with parents that it's still on the table. Several universities in the Orlando area and in the Daytona area have already cancelled classes and told kids to get out of the dorms. 

Personally, I wouldn't find fun or an adventure to be on vacation if there was a power outage, nothing open, etc.  Especially with kids. 









						When colleges, universities will reopen after Hurricane Ian
					

With Hurricane Ian now out of the way, colleges are assessing any damage and looking at when they will reopen.




					www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2022)

mdurette said:


> not showing Friday anymore.   According ot the latest tomorrow/Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 65586


My friend who lives in Florida has been saying for days it was Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2022)

Cornell said:


> My daughter goes to college in Daytona Beach.  Atlantic side.  Her college has not yet closed the school or requiring evacuation but have communicated with parents that it's still on the table. Several universities in the Orlando area and in the Daytona area have already cancelled classes and told kids to get out of the dorms.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't find fun or an adventure to be on vacation if there was a power outage, nothing open, etc.  Especially with kids.
> 
> ...


My daughter's school, which was in St. Petersburg, always built in extra "hurricane days" into their calendar.  If they didn't have to shut down and evacuate the students would get those days back in October as a break.  Luckily my daughter never did have to evacuate.  We had to designate a contact for her in the area, and luckily I had a friend who stepped in to become her hurricane Mom.

I just checked and her school, Eckerd College, has called for evacuation by 5:00 p.m. today.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

mdurette said:


> not showing Friday anymore.   According ot the latest tomorrow/Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 65586



storm itself still predicted to slow significantly as it approaches the coast...absolutely going to be an ugly one for the gulf for sure.

everyone north and east will feel the impact of this long before it actually hits land.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 26, 2022)

For a Timeshare perspective.. RCI is not allowing any cancellations in this area..


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

thats pretty shocking, pretty sure nearly every county in the state has declared a state of emergency at this point.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> That’s the Atlantic/East side. Folks on TUG said it would not hit Orlando so I assume with that logic it would certainly not hit the East coast. Is she concerned it could hit her or is she just concerned about heavy winds and possible flooding?
> 
> Frankly, I would be doing what she is doing if I lived in Florida right now. We canceled our trip to Miami and it is not forecast to hit Miami.


the major models are SUPER split at this time....some absolutely have it crossing completely over the state!


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> the major models are SUPER split at this time....some absolutely have it crossing completely over the state!
> 
> View attachment 65598



I know that some models have it crossing the state. I do not think traveling into Florida this week is a good idea. I have been telling the OP all along it was a bad idea and to look into canceling since airlines are allowing changes with no penalties. I have been skeptical about anyone saying it will just be a day lost of WDW. Priorities! LOL


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 26, 2022)

As of an hour ago, WDW announced closure of some hotels and water venues, but not the 4 parks (yet).

TPA says it will stop operations if winds reach 50 mph.

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

yeesh, models seem to be splitting further apart.

as i understand it the black one in the center is the mean/median/average/etc...and the one that most commonly matches the NHC "center of the cone"


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 26, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> thats pretty shocking, pretty sure nearly every county in the state has declared a state of emergency at this point.


Copy from an RCI Chat just now:
Lorie F.
At this time RCI is monitoring the situation closely and are focused on the members who are scheduled to check into that area this weekend. If you wish to cancel a future vacation to that area, it would be subject to the standard cancellation policy at this time. You may want to wait to cancel your upcoming vacation until we know more. I would suggest waiting until tomorrow or Wednesday for more update
8:41:16 PM
Me
What do you consider future? My check in is supposed to be Friday
8:41:45 PM
Lorie F.
Yes, that date would be future


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2022)

I cant see any way orlando is not impacted by this storm at this point...

does appear it will all be over on friday for your check in day...but things are really going to be a mess in central fla if this track holds true.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 26, 2022)

Geez, it looks to be going directly over Havana Cuba. The surrounding areas probably don't have a robust infrastructure as Florida.

Still bad for both gulf Florida and Cuba


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

Soccer Canada said:


> Copy from an RCI Chat just now:
> Lorie F.
> At this time RCI is monitoring the situation closely and are focused on the members who are scheduled to check into that area this weekend. If you wish to cancel a future vacation to that area, it would be subject to the standard cancellation policy at this time. You may want to wait to cancel your upcoming vacation until we know more. I would suggest waiting until tomorrow or Wednesday for more update
> 8:41:16 PM
> ...



What do you want to do? Do you want to go under these weather conditions? Or do you prefer to stay home at this point? Is only the RCI booking holding you back? How much did it cost? How much would you lose?


----------



## JanT (Sep 27, 2022)

Just to be on the safe side, I would test again. My husband and I had Covid in May and it took 3 tests, a day apart each time before we tested positive.  If you have Covid, you can get treatment quickly and it will help.

He recovered quickly but I was terribly sick for weeks and am still having long haul symptoms.  The brain fog and fatigue are horrible.



TravelTime said:


> We did a Covid test and it was negative.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm still hopeful for a Friday evening arrival into MCO.    But, I have proactively cancelled my hotel reservations as they were hitting the 1 night cost cancellation period.   

TUG Brian, I'm getting a lesson from you.   I couldn't figuere out how come I could see different timing reports, I realize how now, different maps, showing different things.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2022)

Per the NHC's forecast map, it looks like a TS over Orlando ~2AM Friday.
I think this weekend would be a good time to go to Orlando.

Scaredy-cat tourists will be gone and things may well be back to normal.
But flying-in may be a hassle.  MCO will see delays and cancellations.

.


----------



## Brett (Sep 27, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Per the NHC's forecast map, it looks like a TS over Orlando ~2AM Friday.
> I think this weekend would be a good time to go to Orlando.
> 
> Scaredy-cat tourists will be gone and things may well be back to normal.
> ...




With Disney's "dynamic pricing" tickets should be cheap


----------



## mdurette (Sep 27, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> As of an hour ago, WDW announced closure of some hotels and water venues, but not the 4 parks (yet).
> 
> TPA says it will stop operations if winds reach 50 mph.
> 
> .



Most closures are in locations with heavy tree coverage.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 27, 2022)

For inland TS, I wouldn’t worry about being safe during the storm. I’d be concerned about what misery may be afterwards. Power out? Roadways obstructed (interstates and freeways will be cleared quickly, side roads take longer)? Gas pumps inoperable due to no power, or drained prior to the storm? Bare grocery shelves, because grocers can’t get delivery trucks from the warehouse to the stores? Airport closed or flights slow to return? In the WDW bubble, things won’t be too bad, but outside could be another story, and we won’t know until the storm passes.

Hurricane season is another reason that we don’t plan visits to Orlando until late October.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

JanT said:


> Just to be on the safe side, I would test again. My husband and I had Covid in May and it took 3 tests, a day apart each time before we tested positive.  If you have Covid, you can get treatment quickly and it will help.
> 
> He recovered quickly but I was terribly sick for weeks and am still having long haul symptoms.  The brain fog and fatigue are horrible.



Thank you for the advice on testing. I am sorry you are having long Covid symptoms. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> What do you want to do? Do you want to go under these weather conditions? Or do you prefer to stay home at this point? Is only the RCI booking holding you back? How much did it cost? How much would you lose?


I want to cancel. Our flight to Tampa is Friday morning which I'm guessing is likely to be canceled. Looking at other flights it looks like it would be Sunday/Monday at best to get into that area at which point just about half the trip is lost. Besides the fact even if we did get there Friday I don't want to put 2 more liabilities (myself and my wife) into what is probably going to be a First Responder nightmare on Friday morning. Once Air Canada cancels our flight I can get everything on that side refunded with no penalty and would like RCI to do the same at this point. My Maintenance Fees are around .01/pt so that times 68,000 for the reservation ($621USD) plus the Exchange Fee $249 puts me out $870USD.. My only recourse would be to purchase the points protection and then I'd be out the $249 + $129 Points Protection Fee - $378USD. It's not that I can't afford to lose the $378 bucks its the fact that Orlando/Tampa/Central Florida is under no less then about 5 weather warnings extending into Friday and RCI is sitting on their hands for an area that largely is Family Oriented. Some would head into an area because the resort is "open" because if it is open it can't be that bad right? Not thinking about empty shelves from Hurricane Preparations, slow restock I am going to imagine, potentially places with power/basic service. It just seems highly irresponsible of a travel company to even consider putting their "Customers" at risk like that. Of course I am not blind to the cost involved in that, but you would think there is liability in the appearance of sending folks into what is likely going to be a disaster area for at least a few days, possibly longer.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

mdurette said:


> I'm still hopeful for a Friday evening arrival into MCO.    But, I have proactively cancelled my hotel reservations as they were hitting the 1 night cost cancellation period.
> 
> TUG Brian, I'm getting a lesson from you.   I couldn't figuere out how come I could see different timing reports, I realize how now, different maps, showing different things.
> 
> View attachment 65631View attachment 65632



@TUGBrian and @mdurette  Why does one map show the cone and the other map show the wider area? Does this reflect the path of the hurricane in the cone in map #2 and does map #1 show the area that will be affected by the hurricane?


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Per the NHC's forecast map, it looks like a TS over Orlando ~2AM Friday.
> I think this weekend would be a good time to go to Orlando.
> 
> Scaredy-cat tourists will be gone and things may well be back to normal.
> ...



If all the scaredy cat tourists are gone from FL, it should be easy peasy to fly in/out. LOL @Brett made me laugh.

On a serious note, I would not want to spend my time on vacation sitting in an airport waiting for my next flight.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> @TUGBrian and @mdurette  Why does one map show the cone and the other map show the wider area? Does this reflect the path of the hurricane in the cone in map #1 and does map #2 show the area that will be affected by the hurricane?


Map #1 shows estimated time of arrival of tropical storm-force winds (45mph, I think), and those winds will extend some miles out from the eye. Map #2 shows the projected path of the eye of the storm, but the eye could track anywhere within that cone of uncertainty.  IOW, those two maps show completely different information.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

My 80 something year old uncle and aunt live in Port Charlotte and they are staying in their home. My cousin lives in Broward County on the east side. Not sure why they do not go to her house.


----------



## JanT (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you so much!  I have good days and crappy days but I'm still alive and I'm thankful!!



TravelTime said:


> Thank you for the advice on testing. I am sorry you are having long Covid symptoms. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

latest tracks are crazy....its shifted nearly 150miles (well, the average track) just since last night.

clearly the frontal system is impacting the storm sooner/more significantly than previous models anticipated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

for a better explanation, all these colored lines are different software "models" of the track of the estimated center of the storm.

storm itself is hundreds of miles wide though, but hurricane force winds only stretch out 35m from center (still 70 miles wide)....and tropical storm force winds reach out nearly 150 miles from center.

the track from the NHC (as i understand it) almost always takes from these models to include its cone of undertainty in regards to where the storm will actually travel.  unfortunately folks focus right on the center of the dots for the NHC track and simply assume because its round like a cone, that thats kinda "where the storm will be"...with the actual dot/black line in the center just showing the middle of their probability cone...and not an actual indication of where the storm will hit directly.





when in reality, the storm itself could travel anywhere within the white cone, and its effects spread out 70 - 150 miles from wherever the center is within that white cone etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

and this is the frontal system thats finally engaged the storm and altering its course so much!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

at the end of the day, this is not going to be a terribly good week to visit disney/orlando.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 27, 2022)

Soccer Canada said:


> I want to cancel. Our flight to Tampa is Friday morning which I'm guessing is likely to be canceled. Looking at other flights it looks like it would be Sunday/Monday at best to get into that area at which point just about half the trip is lost. Besides the fact even if we did get there Friday I don't want to put 2 more liabilities (myself and my wife) into what is probably going to be a First Responder nightmare on Friday morning. Once Air Canada cancels our flight I can get everything on that side refunded with no penalty and would like RCI to do the same at this point. My Maintenance Fees are around .01/pt so that times 68,000 for the reservation ($621USD) plus the Exchange Fee $249 puts me out $870USD.. My only recourse would be to purchase the points protection and then I'd be out the $249 + $129 Points Protection Fee - $378USD. It's not that I can't afford to lose the $378 bucks its the fact that Orlando/Tampa/Central Florida is under no less then about 5 weather warnings extending into Friday and RCI is sitting on their hands for an area that largely is Family Oriented. Some would head into an area because the resort is "open" because if it is open it can't be that bad right? Not thinking about empty shelves from Hurricane Preparations, slow restock I am going to imagine, potentially places with power/basic service. It just seems highly irresponsible of a travel company to even consider putting their "Customers" at risk like that. Of course I am not blind to the cost involved in that, but you would think there is liability in the appearance of sending folks into what is likely going to be a disaster area for at least a few days, possibly longer.


I look at it as you booked Florida during prime hurricane season into what you know essentially amounts to a non refundable fare.  They didn't make you book this type of reservation at this time of year to this location and  they aren't making you go.  If you buy the rci points protection in advance (I believe it has to be 90 days or more in advance it its $89 vs the $129.  There is also 3rd party insurance companies that offer vacation insurance that you would have had to purchase at time of booking and even they may not cover your trip if the resort doesn't close and there is no mandatory evacuation.  You can check with your credit card to see if you have any protection on the non refundable rci exchange fee due to the weather and if they do you may want to add the $129 points protection.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 27, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> at the end of the day, this is not going to be a terribly good week to visit disney/orlando.


Won’t the frontal system also help to weaken the storm, at least to some degree? Also, if the course continues to move eastward, it very well may put northeast Florida in the northwest quadrant as opposed to the northeast quadrant where the higher winds and rain occur. I know Orlando isn’t in northeast Florida. I’m thinking more about the Jacksonville, St. Augustine area.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 27, 2022)

Airlines aren't going to cancel until wind speeds reach the 50mph threshold.

One of my favorite things about airlines is that they will do their level best to get people out of harm's way for as long as humanly possible. They really don't get enough credit for that. Sure -- they sell tickets. But they could just move their fleet to Topeka and enjoy zero risk this week. That would be the smart move from a business standpoint -- protect the high-dollar inventory and skilled employees. I've seen planes taking off from EYW as the storm was barrelling in. People who realized they weren't up for a potential eight feet of storm surge and got out, just in time.


----------



## gln60 (Sep 27, 2022)

Hurricanes are so unpredictable.....forecasters are predicting up to 12 inches of rain....Florida is very flat.....flooding is a very real possibility...I would ERR on the side of safety.....everyone please be careful and stay safe.


----------



## Cornell (Sep 27, 2022)

Orlando airport is ceasing operations Wed 9/28 at 10:30 AM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574802639220604930


----------



## MdRef (Sep 27, 2022)

Has it been this long ago?

*When was the last time Tampa Bay took a direct hit from a major hurricane? 1921*









						When was the last time Tampa Bay took a direct hit from a major hurricane? 1921
					

A century ago, the 1921 hurricane made landfall in Tarpon Springs, packing 120-mile-per-hour winds, a storm surge of 11 feet, and claiming the lives of eight – including children. That was the last time the Tampa Bay area took a direct hit from a major hurricane.




					www.fox13news.com
				




*How will Hurricane Ian impact the Tampa Bay area? Here's a county-by-county breakdown*









						How will Hurricane Ian impact the Tampa Bay area? Here's a county-by-county breakdown
					

The Tampa Bay area will begin feeling the impacts of Hurricane Ian as soon as Wednesday when tropical storm-force winds enter the region. Storm surge and heavy rain are common factors among all counties in the region.




					www.fox13news.com


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> My 80 something year old uncle and aunt live in Port Charlotte and they are staying in their home. My cousin lives in Broward County on the east side. Not sure why they do not go to her house.


Probably because the entire state could be impacted.  My best friend is in Brevard County, also on the east. They are packed up and ready to evacuate if necessary.  She said they will head north up into Georgia or even South Carolina.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Won’t the frontal system also help to weaken the storm, at least to some degree? Also, if the course continues to move eastward, it very well may put northeast Florida in the northwest quadrant as opposed to the northeast quadrant where the higher winds and rain occur. I know Orlando isn’t in northeast Florida. I’m thinking more about the Jacksonville, St. Augustine area.


would certainly hope so, but none of the projections seem to be betting on that.  looks like its just going to bounce off the front.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

calling for 8inches even here in jax!   can only imagine what the folks will see that get it head on going as slow as it is.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 27, 2022)

At this moment:   Bush Gardnes, SeaWorld, Legoland and Universal closing Wed and Thursday.   No announcement from Disney yet.
Disney World, Busch Gardens announce closures ahead of Hurricane Ian's arrival in Florida (msn.com)


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Probably because the entire state could be impacted.  My best friend is in Brevard County, also on the east. They are packed up and ready to evacuate if necessary.  She said they will head north up into Georgia or even South Carolina.



I just asked why. He said it’s because he did not want to go to his daughter’s home. He said they do not have much space even though their home is large. This will be his 3rd major hurricane staying in the house. Both times before, there was a lot of damage. He is probably staying because he has ridden out two other major hurricanes already. He told my great aunt that had I gone to Miami this week, he would have stayed with his daughter for a night so he could see me and my family.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 27, 2022)

mdurette said:


> At this moment:   Bush Gardnes, SeaWorld, Legoland and Universal closing Wed and Thursday.   No announcement from Disney yet.
> Disney World, Busch Gardens announce closures ahead of Hurricane Ian's arrival in Florida (msn.com)



Miami Zoo is also closing. The animals are staying but being put into their night time pens.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 27, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Miami Zoo is also closing. The animals are staying but being put into their night time pens.


Are you talking about the airport and Spirit Airlines gates?


----------



## amycurl (Sep 27, 2022)

WDW is closing entirely on Wednesday and Thursday, per their FB post about 13 minutes ago. On our local news just now, the "eye" in the projection graphic/line completely blotted out the word "Orlando" on the map, just FYI....it's gonna be a doozy, even if it is mostly a rain event inland. Have you seen how much the parks flood with just a typical afternoon thunderstorm?!?


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 27, 2022)

mdurette said:


> At this moment:   Bush Gardnes, SeaWorld, Legoland and Universal closing Wed and Thursday.   No announcement from Disney yet.
> Disney World, Busch Gardens announce closures ahead of Hurricane Ian's arrival in Florida (msn.com)


I heard on TV, Weather Channel about Disney closing as well.
These closures should push RCI to allow emergency cancellations.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 27, 2022)

*Marco Island *has issued evacuation orders in anticipation of the storm surge. I hope it doesn't receive too much damage. I'm not sure where people will go because the hurricane will likely hit areas North and East of there. We plan to be there in two weeks. 








						Evacuations: City of Marco Island issues mandatory evacuation amid Hurricane Ian
					

The city of Marco Island joins a growing list of cities or regions in Southwest Florida issuing a mandatory evacuation.



					www.marconews.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

latest nhc map another shift east slightly


----------



## Cornell (Sep 27, 2022)

Now Orlando is under a Hurricane Warning.

Needless to say, I'm glad my daughter is in the skies now heading to the Midwest.


----------



## Dori (Sep 27, 2022)

I am watching this with great trepidation. Our mobile home is about an hour and a half south of Orlando. We still haven't completed repairs to the damage caused by the terrible hailstorm we had in April! (We have finally been able to replace our 2008 Hyundai, which was written off from that same storm). Be safe everyone!

Dori


----------



## mdurette (Sep 27, 2022)

Dori said:


> Be safe everyone!
> 
> Dori



Yes, first priority are the folks that live there and will have to deal with the storm and the aftermath.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2022)

We are at Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando now. Went to the grocery store for a few last minute provisions this morning around 10:30am. The only thing lacking on the shelves was bottled water. The store was certainly busier than normal for a Tuesday morning, but not as busy as I expected. They have started to gather up some of the pool furniture round the pools, but not all of it yet. Met someone in the elevator that booked this morning to evacuate St Pete Beach. We went to Epcot tonight for a couple hours. The park was somewhat busy but nothing near what it would normally be like. The rain hadn't started until we were leaving around 7pm.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 27, 2022)

Predicting Hurricane lan's track has been difficult.
An expert tells us why










						Predicting Hurricane Ian's track has been difficult. An expert tells us why
					

The National Weather Service's Joel Cline wants residents to know when danger is coming. But he adds, "If people think of a hurricane as a dot and a city as a dot, I think they've missed the point."




					www.npr.org
				





Richard.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2022)

We had dinner with refugees from Tampa tonight.
it was on an outdoor patio in Ocala, and quite pleasant.

They decided it was time to bug out when Jim Cantore (TWC) set up shop 1/2 mile from their house.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2022)

whew...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> We had dinner with refugees from Tampa tonight.
> it was on an outdoor patio in Ocala, and quite pleasant.
> 
> They decided it was time to bug out when Jim Cantore (TWC) set up shop 1/2 mile from their house.


Jim Cantore is reportedly in Punta Gorda right now.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 28, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Won’t the frontal system also help to weaken the storm, at least to some degree? Also, if the course continues to move eastward, it very well may put northeast Florida in the northwest quadrant as opposed to the northeast quadrant where the higher winds and rain occur. I know Orlando isn’t in northeast Florida. I’m thinking more about the Jacksonville, St. Augustine area.



The St. Augustine / Jacksonville is supposed to get a lot of rain, up to 10 inches I read somewhere earlier today. @Rolltydr have you received an evacuation order yet?  As I remember you moved to the northern St. Augustine area.  Our condo is near the pier, and we have received emergency alerts from St. Johns County many times today updating us and warning about the flooding (4ft is expected in downtown St. Augustine). The latest alert was for an evacuation starting at 6am Wed.  We are not down there yet but have been in contact with our property manager who has made sure our tenant knows about the evacuation and has moved the patio furniture off the balcony.  We will be watching the news reports carefully tomorrow and are hoping you and everybody stays safe and there is minimal damage.  


~Diane


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hurricane lan gets nasty quickly, turbocharged by warm water










						Hurricane Ian gets nasty quickly, turbocharged by warm water
					

Hurricane Ian is quickly gaining monstrous strength  as it moves over oceans partly heated up by climate change, just like 30 other Atlantic tropical storms since 2017 that became much more powerful in less than a day.




					apnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 28, 2022)

moonstone said:


> The St. Augustine / Jacksonville is supposed to get a lot of rain, up to 10 inches I read somewhere earlier today. @Rolltydr have you received an evacuation order yet?  As I remember you moved to the northern St. Augustine area.  Our condo is near the pier, and we have received emergency alerts from St. Johns County many times today updating us and warning about the flooding (4ft is expected in downtown St. Augustine). The latest alert was for an evacuation starting at 6am Wed.  We are not down there yet but have been in contact with our property manager who has made sure our tenant knows about the evacuation and has moved the patio furniture off the balcony.  We will be watching the news reports carefully tomorrow and are hoping you and everybody stays safe and there is minimal damage.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


We’re in World Golf Village northwest of St. Augustine and not in an evacuation zone. We should be fine, especially if the latest forecasts are correct and we are on the west side of the storm. We did secure our patio furniture, plants and such yesterday. The only thing that makes me a little nervous is that we are on a lake. It has never flooded during previous storms according to several other residents so we’re keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 28, 2022)

Prayers for everyone in the path of Ivan, both during and after it passes them.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

Prayers for everyone in Florida and especially people on the West Coast.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2022)

Deadly Hurricane lan, nearing Category 5 strength, threatens 'catastrophic' storm surge as it nears Florida. It's too late to leave for many, governor says










						Hurricane Ian's 'extremely dangerous' eyewall -- near Category 5 strength -- is moving ashore in southwestern Florida. It's too late to leave for many, governor says | CNN
					

Hurricane Ian's "extremely dangerous" eyewall -- just shy of Category 5 strength -- is moving onshore in southwestern Florida, with the storm poised to inflict "catastrophic" winds and storm surge across a large portion of the state, forecasters say.




					edition.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2022)

At least five cruise ships stuck at sea as Hurricane lan closes Florida ports










						At least 5 cruise ships stuck at sea as Hurricane Ian closes Florida ports - The Points Guy
					

Cruise vessels operated by Royal Caribbean, Carnival Cruise Line, Norwegian Cruise Line and MSC Cruises won't be able to return to their home ports on Thursday due hurricane-caused port closures.




					thepointsguy.com
				





Richard


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

Must get that liposuction done before the hurricane! 

—————

*A doctor’s business keeps her in town.*
Dr. Giselle Prado-Wright moved expensive medical equipment and computers from her cosmetic surgery and wellness clinic in Fort Myers to her home in a more sheltered area.

She has two children under 2 and said she had no choice but to stay because of her business, with patients looking to schedule liposuction before the storm. She hasn’t even had the time to get her home ready for the storm, she said.

“It’s not that simple to just up and leave town when you own a business,” she said.









						Some in Florida wait after choosing to stay in the hurricane’s projected path.
					

In deciding not to evacuate, they weighed the threat of destruction against that of trouble leaving on clogged highways.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

absolutely brutal increase in just a few short hours....  practically a cat5 at this point only 40 miles off the coast 

so very sorry for those in southwest florida!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## MdRef (Sep 28, 2022)

Some additional cams.





__





						Live Network of Webcams and Streaming Video Cameras - EarthCam
					

Webcam Network | EarthCam. The EarthCam Network of live webcams offers views of city skylines, local landmarks, beaches, ski resorts, zoos, sunrises and sunsets, mountain ranges, and landscapes from popular tourist destinations located throughout the world.



					www.earthcam.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

found this on roku free live tv...also streams live free and seemingly 24h coverage on storm





__





						Watch FOX Weather LIVE | FOX Weather
					

Watch the latest trending and breaking Weather News videos at FOXWeather.com




					www.foxweather.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hurricane lan: Eyewall of storm moving onshore (live updates)









						Hurricane Ian: Storm downgraded to Category 1 but continues to drench Florida
					

Here are the latest developments as Hurricane Ian approaches Florida.




					www.wpxi.com
				





Richard


----------



## moonstone (Sep 28, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> found this on roku free live tv...also streams live free and seemingly 24h coverage on storm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also this one that I've been watching.  




__





						Loading…
					





					www.winknews.com
				




We have friends with a condo in Englewood and neighbours have a house in Port Charlotte.


~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 28, 2022)

This Ian looks liked it could turned into a very powerful hurricane.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

Made landfall at 155 mph, 2 mph short of Cat 5. It is still one of the most powerful hurricanes to hit the USA. I guess we will see the damage after it passes through. I hope everyone who is in its path are okay.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

latest map


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

all the videos of naples/port charlotte/etc just show unbelievable storm surge...cant even comprehend how many homes are likely completely destroyed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

naples fire station...few blocks from water


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575220492188889088


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 28, 2022)

My father lives in greater Naples (inland but still in Naples), my uncle and aunt live in Port Charlotte and a good friend lives in Rotunda West just north of Cayo Costa where Ian initially made landfall. My father went to Miami to be with family but my stepmother stayed in the house in Naples. My uncle and aunt in Port Charlotte did not want to evacuate either. I am not optimistic about their homes. We have not been able to get in touch with anyone yet due to power outages. I hope they are physically okay.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 28, 2022)

My friend on Merritt Island has been order to shelter in place.  Her daughter, who works at KSC will be spending the next few days there.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 28, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> naples fire station...few blocks from water
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575220492188889088



Why the heck did the firefighters not drive the trucks to higher ground when the water levels started rising? SMH!  Those trucks are now useless to rescue anybody or fight fires from downed power lines or other causes. Plus those trucks are darned expensive! (Speaking as the wife of a fire captain)

~Diane


----------



## amycurl (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes, I surprised by the lack of preparedness shown by Naples FD. Maybe they just didn't have other, better options?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2022)

Back when it looked like we'd get hit here in N. Florida,
I stocked up on non-perishables... cookies, crackers, etc.

Now it looks like it's gonna track well South of us.
Still a lot of business, schools, etc. will be closed tomorrow.
It's what we could call a holiday-cane.

Those of you stuck in the mess, you have my sympathies.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 28, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Back when it looked like we'd get hit here in N. Florida,
> I stocked up on non-perishables... cookies, crackers, etc.
> 
> Now it looks like it's gonna track well South of us.
> ...


I saw something about schools in Georgia and South Carolina shutting due to the hurricane.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a high school friend that lives in Cape Coral and he said the main part of the storm lasted over 4 hours and he has damage to his home. He hasn't gone out to check since it is just letting up now. His power has been out for over 6 hours now. But he and his family are safe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2022)

last i saw more than 2million people without power in the state, nearly 10% of the entire population.

not even halfway across the state either     still 105mph winds


----------



## JudyH (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a home in Venice. Just a bit north of Punta Gorda. We left and did our planned trip to New England. Many of my full time neighbors stayed. Venice Island has damage. I heard the storm came right ashore near Sanibel. I can’t believe the Naples FD except they really thought the storm would hit closer to Sarasota. And there isn’t much high ground around Naples. What a shame for them.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 28, 2022)

Superchief said:


> *Marco Island *has issued evacuation orders in anticipation of the storm surge. I hope it doesn't receive too much damage. I'm not sure where people will go because the hurricane will likely hit areas North and East of there. We plan to be there in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbors fled to fort lauderdale


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 28, 2022)

Wow what an interesting thread. From scoffing at taking this hurricane seriously to Saying stay home, it was interesting to watch the change in attitude as the data progressed.  this was pretty bad, and I believe it will affect all the beachfront timeshares in Southwest  Florida for a long time. So glad I never booked anything this fall.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 28, 2022)

slip said:


> I have a high school friend that lives in Cape Coral and he said the main part of the storm lasted over 4 hours and he has damage to his home. He hasn't gone out to check since it is just letting up now. His power has been out for over 6 hours now. But he and his family are safe.


My neighbor said 12 hours of getting blasted and seven hours with winds over 100 mph.  Estero


----------



## amycurl (Sep 29, 2022)

It looks like the Gulf of Mexico basically reclaimed Bonita Springs. I do think Ian will precipitate the collapse of the property instance industry in Fl.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Sep 29, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> My neighbor said 12 hours of getting blasted and seven hours with winds over 100 mph.  Estero



My friend sales he has a lot of damage and the neighborhood looks like a war zone.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hurricane lan sweeps away section of Sanibel Causeway, cutting off all vehicle access









						Hurricane Ian sweeps away section of Sanibel Causeway, cutting off all vehicle access
					

Hurricane Ian has caused millions of power outages and hundreds of people are feared dead. The storm blew through mainland Florida.




					www.foxnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2022)

Charlotte County enacts curfew until further notice










						Charlotte County enacts curfew until further notice
					

Charlotte County is already calling for some to evacuate the area due to Hurricane Ian. This is for those that are living in the red zone...




					www.winknews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MdRef (Sep 29, 2022)

JudyH said:


> I have a home in Venice. Just a bit north of Punta Gorda. We left and did our planned trip to New England. Many of my full time neighbors stayed. Venice Island has damage. I heard the storm came right ashore near Sanibel. I can’t believe the Naples FD except they really thought the storm would hit closer to Sarasota. And there isn’t much high ground around Naples. What a shame for them.



I've never been to Naples but, doesn't look like there's a lot of high ground close.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 29, 2022)

It’s going to be a mess. anyone who needs to replace roof or lanai cage will wait, anything more significant will be a long haul.  Beach talk radio on Facebook has lots of pictures, heartbreaking photos.  
about noon yesterday I remembered that my hose and the stand it was on were outside, wonder how far it went?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> It has been interesting to see the progression of attitudes. People just do not take hurricanes seriously. Even if you are far away, a hurricane can affect you. I have been consistent from canceling my trip to FL for Saturday to recommending to the OP to cancel her trip to Orlando. Neither of us were a part of FL that was forecast to be majorly affected but it still makes no sense to fly into a state declared a state of emergency where there can be all kinds of ripple affects.
> 
> Now I am hearing comments about how easy and quick it will be to rebuild, how easy to is to get supplies on the mainland vs to the islands, and other such comments. I sure hope it will be easy and quick. I would guess at least 6+ months for parts of SW Florida to return to normal. Probably longer for many people, if at all. Many people do not have flood insurance so not sure what they will do.
> 
> I know there will be many roof claims for hurricane Ian. LOL



the real change to this is how so many trades/companies/workers actually travel to florida just to handle the overwhelming abundance of construction work and such to be done (and paid for by insurance).

no doubt itll still be measured in months if not years...but there is so much money to be made in such a consolidated area (relatively speaking) some folks can work only a few months and earn what they would normally make in a year!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> It has been interesting to see the progression of attitudes. People just do not take hurricanes seriously. Even if you are far away, a hurricane can affect you. I have been consistent from canceling my trip to FL for Saturday to recommending to the OP to cancel her trip to Orlando. Neither of us were a part of FL that was forecast to be majorly affected but it still makes no sense to fly into a state declared a state of emergency where there can be all kinds of ripple affects.


The thread was originally about Orlando though it morphed to other more impacted areas. As for the OP, we don't know what they ended up doing. Arriving Monday wouldn't have been an issue and storm condiions really didn't set in until Wednesday (yesterday). We are at Vistana Villages right now and there are a couple areas of the parking lots that are flooded. The pools are closed and probablky will be for a whille. So they probably would have only got two "good" days from their vacation.

Future posts like this will be to tell people to cancel and stay home. Especially if they are traveling from out of state. So many of the resorts in Orlando became evacuation areas for those coming from the west coast. Cancelling that reservation may free it up for someone else looking to get out of harm's way.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The thread was originally about Orlando though it morphed to other more impacted areas. As for the OP, we don't know what they ended up doing. Arriving Monday wouldn't have been an issue and storm condiions really didn't set in until Wednesday (yesterday). We are at Vistana Villages right now and there are a couple areas of the parking lots that are flooded. The pools are closed and probablky will be for a whille. So they probably would have only got two "good" days from their vacation.
> 
> Future posts like this will be to tell people to cancel and stay home. Especially if they are traveling from out of state. So many of the resorts in Orlando became evacuation areas for those coming from the west coast. Cancelling that reservation may free it up for someone else looking to get out of harm's way.



I agree but why did we even need a thread like this for common sense? People will forget and next time there is a Cat 3-5 hurricane approaching a vacation area, we will have a new yet similar thread pop up. Even many if not most people in FL forget. And certainly outsiders are clueless since they are moving to FL in droves. 

Funny thing is in 2015-2016, I saw a beautiful brand new home in Marco Island in a new home community that was just getting built. It was priced at about $800,00 back then so it was on the high end of what homes in FL cost back in that time frame. My husband said no because he does not like FL. I did not push because I thought $800,000 for a home in FL was too high. Then last year, I saw a resale home in that same community, almost identical to what I liked in 2015-2016. It was not priced at $2.1 million. I was kicking myself that we did not buy it. Now I am thinking it was probably a good idea given this hurricane may have flooded and wiped out that community.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2022)

important to remember that only a few days before the storm, it was projected to hit the panhandle....

the forecasts for this were pretty wild.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 29, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I agree but why did we even need a thread like this for common sense? People will forget and next time there is a Cat 3-5 hurricane approaching a vacation area, we will have a new yet similar thread pop up. Even many if not most people in FL forget. And certainly outsiders are clueless since they are moving to FL in droves.
> 
> Funny thing is in 2015-2016, I saw a beautiful brand new home in Marco Island in a new home community that was just getting built. It was priced at about $800,00 back then so it was on the high end of what homes in FL cost back in that time frame. My husband said no because he does not like FL. I did not push because I thought $800,000 for a home in FL was too high. Then last year, I saw a resale home in that same community, almost identical to what I liked in 2015-2016. It was not priced at $2.1 million. I was kicking myself that we did not buy it. Now I am thinking it was probably a good idea given this hurricane may have flooded and wiped out that community.


A couple from Wisconsin Dells who own a condo on fort myers beach just purchased a home across the road from condo, sight  unseen.  $3 million.   Doubt if it is habitable now.  A lady I met in exercise class in Dells had a home on Sanibel. Bet that is destroyed too. Sounds like inland did okay, but areas along creeks and rivers not so well


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 29, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> A couple from Wisconsin Dells who own a condo on fort myers beach just purchased a home across the road from condo, sight  unseen.  $3 million.   Doubt if it is habitable now.  A lady I met in exercise class in Dells had a home on Sanibel. Bet that is destroyed too. Sounds like inland did okay, but areas along creeks and rivers not so well



The home I liked was at the entrance of Marco Island in a brand new home community (brand new in 2016) in the Everglades section at the front. I loved the natural habitat around the homes and only a few minutes from the beach. I am sure it is flooded right now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2022)

Florida Update: Floating Cars, Submerged Buildings, and No Power









						Florida Update: Floating Cars, Submerged Buildings, and No Power
					

Frightened but resilient residents describe what Hurricane Ian looks like.




					www.outtraveler.com
				





Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 29, 2022)

amycurl said:


> It looks like the Gulf of Mexico basically reclaimed Bonita Springs. I do think Ian will precipitate the collapse of the property instance industry in Fl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



For hurricanes, there are two types of insurance that apply, homeowners (or perhaps the fire and wind variant) on one hand, and flood insurance on the other.  Flood insurance is a US government program, and it looks like in Florida the homeowners insurance, at least as to wind, is a state government program.  Private insurers insure themselves against catastrophic hurricane losses by what is called re-insurance for companies like Swiss Re.  I am not sure if the state of Florida does that, but I do not think the US government flood insurance program does.  Sometimes these separate insurance carriers may disagree on what caused your loss - was in the stormwater or the wind? - and you could be caught in the middle.

This hurricane will probably impact flood insurance rates all over the country.

In North Carolina, about 20 years ago, the insurance companies successfully lobbied the state agencies governing insurance and the state legislature to change wind insurance rates from a system that looked at actual loss data in the past to one that is based on computer modelling (aka digital alchemy), and rates were substantially jacked up in eastern NC due to those computer models.  In the years since, actual insurance payouts for wind losses have been significantly heavier in the central and western parts of the state than the east.  The east is paying a lot more but getting a lot less payout from the system on wind insurance coverage.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2022)

My friend in Brevard County just recently found out that the company that provides her home insurance is pulling out of Florida.  She is in the process of getting inspections done in order to get new insurance.  I checked in with her today.  She said it was a scary night, they lost power (but it was restored this morning).  There doesn't appear to be any damage, just a lot of palm debris.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2022)

Stunning Photos Show Hurricane lan's Destructive Aftermath










						Stunning Photos Show Hurricane Ian's Destructive Aftermath
					

More than 2.6 million people were without power in Florida.




					www.huffpost.com
				





Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 29, 2022)

My Southern California family is actually hoping that  the issues in the Fort Myers area cause our elderly relatives in Ohio to stay put this winter. Uncle Alan has pretty severe memory impairment and Aunt Marion hasn’t  driven for years due to poor eyesight. The day after Christmas every year they make the two (three?) day drive from Cleveland to Fort Myers, in spite of my four cousins imploring them to fly or let one of them drive them down. Between the memory and other health issues they both have, it would be best they stay home.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2022)

always nice to see folks dump their nonsense on yet another thread ...even one covering a natural disaster.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 29, 2022)

Carolinian said:


> For hurricanes, there are two types of insurance that apply, homeowners (or perhaps the fire and wind variant) on one hand, and flood insurance on the other.  Flood insurance is a US government program, and it looks like in Florida the homeowners insurance, at least as to wind, is a state government program.  Private insurers insure themselves against catastrophic hurricane losses by what is called re-insurance for companies like Swiss Re.  I am not sure if the state of Florida does that, but I do not think the US government flood insurance program does.  Sometimes these separate insurance carriers may disagree on what caused your loss - was in the stormwater or the wind? - and you could be caught in the middle.
> 
> This hurricane will probably impact flood insurance rates all over the country.
> 
> In North Carolina, about 20 years ago, the insurance companies successfully lobbied the state agencies governing insurance and the state legislature to change wind insurance rates from a system that looked at actual loss data in the past to one that is based on computer modelling (aka digital alchemy), and rates were substantially jacked up in eastern NC due to those computer models.  In the years since, actual insurance payouts for wind losses have been significantly heavier in the central and western parts of the state than the east.  The east is paying a lot more but getting a lot less payout from the system on wind insurance coverage.


Actually we purchase homeowners for home (fire, etc), and wind insurance, minus separate deductible 2% of coverage For damage from any named storm.   Then we can purchase additional flood insurance with separate coverage and deductible if we are eligible


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2022)

In The Middle of a Powerful Hurricane,Tampa Bay ls Dry. Here's The Science










						In The Middle of a Powerful Hurricane, Tampa Bay Is Dry. Here's The Science.
					

As Hurricane Ian made landfall in Florida on Wednesday afternoon and residents braced for what could be days of threatening weather, the shallow estuary of Tampa Bay on the state's west coast was eerily transformed into a vast mud flat.




					www.sciencealert.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 30, 2022)

Hurricane lan was a powerful storm. Real estate developers made it a catastrophe









						Real estate developers made coastal Florida cities vulnerable to Hurricane Ian's force.
					

'Dredge-and-fill' created thousands of homes vulnerable to storm surge.




					grist.org
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 30, 2022)

Annotated maps and video show before and after view of damage from Hurricane lan










						Annotated maps and video show before and after view of damage from Hurricane Ian
					

Hurricane Ian lashed Florida with 150-mph winds and storm surge. Here's a before and after look at the destruction.




					www.usatoday.com
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 30, 2022)

Key Largo is so tloodea that crocs swim in streets - and you can't even flush the toilet?




			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/weather/hurricane/article266575421.html
		



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2022)

Photos show the catastrophic impact of Hurricane lan




			https://www.cnbc.com/2022/09/30/photos-show-the-catastrophic-impact-of-hurricane-ian.html?__source=iosappshare%7Ccom.flipboard.flipboard-ipad.ShareExtension
		



Richard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 1, 2022)

Ian will 'financially ruin' homeowners and insurers










						Ian will 'financially ruin' homeowners and insurers
					

The storm inundated the homes of thousands of Floridians who don't have flood insurance, exposing weaknesses in the nation's effort to address the rising costs of extreme weather.




					www.politico.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 2, 2022)

This 100% solar community endured Hurricane lan with no loss of power and minimal damage










						This 100% solar community endured Hurricane Ian with no loss of power and minimal damage | CNN
					

Climate resiliency was built into the fabric of Babcock Ranch with stronger storms in mind, and Hurricane Ian was a major test.




					www.cnn.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 5, 2022)

On devastated Pine Island after lan everyone should probably leave. They aren't.










						On devastated Pine Island after Ian, everyone should probably leave. They aren’t.
					

Hurricane Ian wiped out water and electricity to Pine Island. But residents remain – and they're fighting for some sense of normalcy.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 5, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> On devastated Pine Island after lan everyone should probably leave. They aren't.



Poor devils. It's their home... or was.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2022)

Florida Man's ' Brilliant' Trick Saved Store From Hurricane Ian Flooding










						Florida man's "brilliant" trick saved store from Hurricane Ian flooding
					

"This literally could have saved my home," TikToker Cori Bosco said after her own water-proofing attempts failed.




					www.newsweek.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2022)

MULTIZ321 said:


> This 100% solar community endured Hurricane lan with no loss of power and minimal damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another article on Babcock Ranch:

One Florida community built to weather
hurricanes endured lan with barely
a scratch









						One Florida community built to weather hurricanes endured Ian with barely a scratch
					

Hundreds of thousands of people in Southwest Florida still don't have electricity or water. But Babcock Ranch, north of Fort Myers, was designed and built to withstand the most powerful storms.




					www.npr.org
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 6, 2022)

North Port residents start sorting through the
wreckage of Hurricane lan










						North Port residents start sorting through the wreckage of Hurricane Ian
					

The town of North Port, Fla., was hit hard by Hurricane Ian, and then days of river flooding. As the waters start to recede, residents are starting to dry out and take stock of the damage.




					www.npr.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 7, 2022)

Hurricane lan's exceptional death toll, explained










						Hurricane Ian’s exceptional death toll, explained
					

Florida has seen plenty of hurricanes. Why was Ian so deadly?




					www.vox.com
				





Richard


----------

